# Diamond crystal kosher salt and Lima French Atlantic sea salt



## wysiwyg (Feb 27, 2008)

I wonder if anybody is familiar with these brands and where to get them.
They used to be available at the local Whole Foods market, but not any more and I am struggling to find them.

Note: Thread tittle should read *"crystal"*


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 27, 2008)

I find Diamond Crystal all the time in the supermarket.  You can also order it online but the cost with shipping could get high.  

Not familiar with the other brand.  Probably also available online.


----------



## wysiwyg (Feb 27, 2008)

Andt M.
Thank you for the quick reply, I've seen it on line but as you said shipping is more than the cost of the box.
It is produced in Michigan (St. Clair) but I went to all sort of stores and couldn't find it.  I will try some Kosher stores tomorrow.
The main reason why I am looking for them is that are one of the few pure salts w/o additives that also have low Sodium content.  I know it sounds weird -salt without additives having lower Sodium than salt with added substances- but this is due mainly to the shape of the crystals that improve the flow and grip to meats, etc.
Whols foods used to carry them, but I guess stopped since not so many customers ask for it.


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 28, 2008)

I wouldn't count on lower sodium content.

All salt has exactly the same sodium content per unit of weight.  Granted, a teaspoon of table salt will contain more sodium than a teaspoon of DC Kosher salt, but it will also deliver less salt flavor so you'll have to use more.  That's only because the DC has larger crystals so you can't get as much salt into a teaspoon (more air spaces in between the grains).


----------



## jennyema (Feb 28, 2008)

Andy's right.  It is not lower sodium.

Diamond Crystal is very widely available in supermarkets.  I am surprised that you can't find it.  It's the brand I use.


----------



## wysiwyg (Feb 28, 2008)

Andy M.
My bad, I should had wrote *"Less Sodium per serving" *due to the shape of the crystals. I believe you mean to say that a teaspoon of table salt will deliver more salt flavor than a teaspoon of kosher salt.
Here is a chart of Sodium (Na) content for commonly used salts, it is from Linda Carucci's _*"Cooking School Secrets for Real World Cooks"*_

Type/Brand of salt****** Weight (g) of 1/4 tsp***NA (mg) per 1/4 tsp
Diamond crystal kosher salt**0.7**************** 280
Morton kosher salt******** 1.2****************480
Lima French sea salt*******1.0**************** 330
La Baleine sea salt******** 1.5**************** 580
Morton table salt********* 1.5**************** 580

The main benefit of using a lower Na content salt besides the obvious lower blood pressure is having more room to season without overseasoning a dish.


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 28, 2008)

wysiwyg said:


> Andy M.
> My bad, I should had wrote *"Less Sodium per serving" *due to the shape of the crystals. I believe you mean to say that a teaspoon of table salt will deliver more salt flavor than a teaspoon of kosher salt.
> Here is a chart of Sodium (Na) content for commonly used salts, it is from Linda Carucci's _*"Cooking School Secrets for Real World Cooks"*_
> 
> ...


 

Your chart proves my point.  The Sodium content is linked to the weight.  A little quick math shows that there is about 4 mg of sodium PER GRAM OF SALT.  Notice there is more than twice as much table salt is the 1/4 teaspoon when compared to DC.  If a recipe calls for a 1/4 teaspoon of table salt and you add a 1/4 teaspoon of DC salt, the food won't be salty enough.


----------



## jennyema (Feb 28, 2008)

wysiwyg said:


> Andy M.
> My bad, I should had wrote *"Less Sodium per serving" *due to the shape of the crystals. I believe you mean to say that a teaspoon of table salt will deliver more salt flavor than a teaspoon of kosher salt.
> Here is a chart of Sodium (Na) content for commonly used salts, it is from Linda Carucci's _*"Cooking School Secrets for Real World Cooks"*_
> 
> ...


 

Just to clarify for others -- *all salt has the same Na content. There are no lower sodium salts.*

You can use any salt you want and address blood pressure and seasoning issues by simply using more or less of it. There isn't anything about Diamond Crystal that makes it better for your health. You could use less Morton's table salt and be adding the same amount of sodium to your food.

The lack of additives in kosher salt and the trace minerals in sea salt are taste elements that distinguish them from table salt.

Your chart is helpful, but seems a bit off from what I know about the diff between DC vs. Morton's Kosher.  I have always used a 1:3/4 proportion.  I got that from Cooks Illustrated, I think.


----------



## Jeff G. (Feb 28, 2008)

Our local Meijers has kosher sea an many types of other sea salts.  Not sure of the brands, but they have the French grey.  If you have a meijers, give them a look.


----------



## wysiwyg (Mar 11, 2008)

jennyema and Andy M.
Perhaps my posting wasn't clear enough, I didn't claim neither suggest that certain salt brand has less Sodium per specific weight.
However, since the established practice is to measure *salt servings by volume, not by weight*, IT DOES MAKE A DIFFERENCE WHICH BRAND YOU USE.  The brands with less Sodium content *by serving* may require more use to achieve the same taste effect as other ones with higher content, but I consider this as an advantage because it is easier to me to add salt to a dish than find a way to reduce the amount of it.  

Jeff G.
Thank you for the tip, there are a couple of Meijers around here.  I will check them out.


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 11, 2008)

wysiwyg said:


> jennyema and Andy M.
> Perhaps my posting wasn't clear enough, I didn't claim neither suggest that certain salt brand has less Sodium per specific weight.
> However, since the established practice is to measure *salt servings by volume, not by weight*, IT DOES MAKE A DIFFERENCE WHICH BRAND YOU USE. The brands with less Sodium content *by serving* may require more use to achieve the same taste effect as other ones with higher content, but I consider this as an advantage because it is easier to me to add salt to a dish than find a way to reduce the amount of it...


 

I see your point and agree.  

However, there is no need to seek out a different salt just so you can use the same measuring spoon.  Use you usual salt and use a smaller measuring spoon.


----------



## jennyema (Mar 12, 2008)

Andy M. said:


> I see your point and agree.
> 
> However, there is no need to seek out a different salt just so you can use the same measuring spoon. Use you usual salt and use a smaller measuring spoon.


 

That's what I tried to say a few posts back.  You can use *any* salt and achieve exactly the level of seasoning you desire simply by adjusting the amount you use.

Most cooks use kosher salt or sea salt for their flavor and texture.


----------



## Lizannd (Mar 12, 2008)

*The regular grocery stores in my area carries*

the Kosher salt but doesn't keep it with the rest of the salt. it is in the Kosher Foods section. You might find it there.  If not ask to have it stocked.
The grocery stores are very responsive to customer requests.  It may even end up being cheaper at a regular grocery store, you never know.


----------



## jennyema (Mar 12, 2008)

Lizannd said:


> the Kosher salt but doesn't keep it with the rest of the salt. it is in the Kosher Foods section. You might find it there. If not ask to have it stocked.
> The grocery stores are very responsive to customer requests. It may even end up being cheaper at a regular grocery store, you never know.


 

Kosher salt isn't called that because it's kosher.  It's called that because it's the type of salt used in the koshering process of meats.

I've never seen a supermarket that didn't carry it with the table salt/other salts.


----------

